# Maple Bacon and Cheesy Hash Brown Fattie (w/Q-Vue)



## czarcastic (Jun 12, 2011)

This all came about because SWMBO found a box of "Hamburger Helper Cheesy Hashbrowns"  in the back of the pantry that was getting close to its "use-by" date...








Started with a tube of JD Maple sausage, some of my buckboard bacon, real maple syrup, maple bacon and the hashbrowns.







While the hashbrowns were cooking, I flattened the sausage in a 1 gal baggie, then brushed on some maple syrup.







Layered with buckboard bacon, and when the hashbrowns had cooled, layered a big glob of them in the middle.







Rolled up pinwheel style, then covered with the bacon weave.













Here is one hour in...







Finished....







the "Money Shot"







Wrapped and put in the fridge overnight to firm up, then sliced  and browned in a cast-iron skillet to crisp it all up...







Breakfast is Served... with Pancakes and Fried Eggs.







Enjoy!


----------



## meateater (Jun 12, 2011)

Man stuffed wit BBB and wrapped in bacon, it don't get much better than that.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow!  Bacon + sausage + bacon!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 12, 2011)

Now that's what I call a real breakfast!  Great job!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2011)

I have to agree with the three highly intelligent young gentlemen who preceded me above!!

It just doesn't get any better than that !!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## jefflisa828 (Jun 12, 2011)

damn Bear that looks good and I will agree with all of you don't get better then that for sure


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 12, 2011)

Man that is a great looking plate of food


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 12, 2011)

Man if that taste as good as it sounds I take a few slices


----------

